# After the storm



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Just a few pics of some of birds enjoying the sun and bath after the two day storm.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Couple more*

Bath time after storm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh.....those are lovely pictures....mine are doing the same thing right now (in the same cat-litter boxes LOL).

I'm glad your birds are also enjoying the sun.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Today must be bath day for everyones pijjies, Mine are loving their morning bath too!

Loved the photos Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw George, they have such sweet little faces. 

Glad to hear yall survived Hanna. I thought about you. It sure was a fast moving TS, thank goodness.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They do look very happy. It's been really hot here the last several days (today is cooler), it was 108 a few days ago and has been over 100 the other days. My birds have been enjoying their baths and "shower" (me standing. . .in the sun. . .while spraying the hose over them in a mist.  And I noticed a funny thing, when my little pigeon Toto bathes, she actually seems to "swim" from one side of the bath to the other, underwater, before popping up. The other pigeons just dunk themselves but she really moves along under the water. Sort of like a fat little feathered fish.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahhh, they are so beautiful....it must be a bath day as I gave mine their bath pans today too...I called it playday....I opened up the aviary doors let them out and gave them the bath pans and let them do what they wanted. pecking on the ground and just being relaxed after the bath....some flew a little but just because they wanted to...I love watching them.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

maryjane said:


> ...The other pigeons just dunk themselves but she really moves along under the water. Sort of like a fat little feathered fish.


I can just picture that! Isn't it funny all the different bathing styles? 

That blue bathing pan really sets off the color of your birds - great photos!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> And I noticed a funny thing, when my little pigeon Toto bathes, she actually seems to "swim" from one side of the bath to the other, underwater, before popping up. The other pigeons just dunk themselves but she really moves along under the water. Sort of like a fat little feathered fish.


Gosh, MJ! That's known as "torpedo pigeon" .. ducks do it all the time, but it's only a SPECIAL pigeon that can be a torpedo!

Terry


----------

